# Impossible de modifier le dock avec CandyBar sour Lion



## iAlexy (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
cela fait maintenant 1h que je cherche comment modifier mon dock avec CandyBar sur Lion. Sous snow léopard, aucun problème, mais quand je clique sur "Use the Dock" j'ai le son d'erreur et je ne peux pas changer le dock.
J'ai redémarré le mac en pensant d'abord à un bug, mais non, je m'en reviens donc a vous pour m'aider à résoudre ce problème. Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

J'ai réinstallé CandyBar correctement, le problème semble résolu, mais quelqu'un pourrais m'aider a le mettre en transparent ? Je peine depuis un moment.


----------



## redsquare (26 Août 2011)

As tu fait la mise à jour de CandyBar, qui rend l'application full compatible avec Lion ?


----------

